# Sailor Radio 1000 series equipment



## comsec (Aug 3, 2008)

HELP I am looking fora H1233 connection box this bit of kit is used to connect T1130 Transmitter R1119 Receiver and S1302 Exciter. There are two multplug sockets, two coax cables and a 24 Volt cable connect to this unit. I have tried u.k. Sailor suppliers but the kit is to old for spares. Any one no of any old kit suppliers.. YOU ARE MY LAST PORT OF CALL Brian MM0GLX


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Brian.
I've deleted your other copy of this post because of the site rule about multiple postings of the same information.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=17182
I've moved your original post into the radio room.
I'm sorry you haven't had a reply to your request but it probably means that no-one can help as yet.
Don't give up though because the crew have a way of coming through with the goods eventually.
Find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

I have bought used Sailor equipment from Fornaes shipbreaker in Denmark.
I have been there and they always have various nice green Sailor equipment
http://www.fornaes.dk/index.php


----------



## comsec (Aug 3, 2008)

*Sailor Radio*

Thanks for the link I have emailed them to see if they can help Brian MM0GLX


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Try SES (formerley Ships Electronic Services) in Rochester Kent. they may be able to assist you.
[email protected]


----------

